# Homemade Uncapping Tank: ideas/photos/plans/info



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Howdy folks,

I'm thinking about fabricating an uncapping tank to save $$$. I've seen the USDA plans on the net, but want to make something less complicated--perhaps utilizing a stainless sink. There's a great source for them in my town. Does anyone have pictures/input/anecdotes about this style of uncapping tank using a stainless sink?

I'd be very grateful for any info!

Happy Spring from the Eastern USA!

Adam


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I made mine out of a food-service tote. It's white FG plastic. It has a flat lid and I bought a shalloiw tote that nests inside. I cut two large rectangular holes in the shallow tote and put in screen wire to catch the large particulate matter. I put a plastic honey gate in the bottom and the whole thing sits on a steel frame I found. I made a wooden cross beam with a nail to rest the frames on. I dump the settled honey into a 5gal bucket with the nylon strainer set. I think I have about $36.00 total in it, not counting the strainers and bucket. If you use a SS sink, it would great if you can get one cheap. Make a strainer and valve at the bottom so you can set a 5 gal bucket under it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The uncapping tank that I had before the fire was the width of a frame, waist high and about 6 feet long. On the bottom was a woodenframe with perferated sheet metal and two handles. There was a spout on the bottom far end. All galvanized. I don't know who built it.

Once full I'd empty it with a silage fork, after the cappings had drained over night. On the end where I stood was a 2X4 with a nail sticking up on which to set the frame for uncapping. The plastic frames didn't work well there.

Dadants and others make a smaller unit somewhat similar to this w/ baskets to uncap into.

I'm sure that someone clever w/ sheet metal could build whatever you wanted out of stainless steel. You might not be able to afford it though.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, sqkcrk and beegee! Your input is helpfull. 
When I get this beast made, I'll post some pictures of it.

Happy Honey-flow!
Adam


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Finished! I am lucky that my neighbour, a retied ironworker, welded up the stand for me. I help him with his bees and he helps me! This cost about $65.00 to make.

Pics are here:
http://www.ibiblio.org/bees/adamf/uncap.html

Adam
[email protected]


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

GREAT looking decapping tank. I might try making one like that.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

WOW that is nice I never thought of useing a SS sink but you have the wheels turning in my head (smell the smoke)  I think I have one in the shead.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Did you find the ss sink at Home Depot?


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am curious, how do you change out buckets? I do think the setup looks good!


----------



## emrude (Mar 23, 2015)

That looks like a great set up. Great price too. I couldn't buy a SS sink for that price.

Mary


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread _IS _nearly 10 years old!


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> This thread _IS _nearly 10 years old!


Yes, but since I have only been beekeeping for 3 years, it looks great to me!
Now if I could only find a how-to for a chain un-capper ????


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

homegrown said:


> Did you find the ss sink at Home Depot?


Hi
I found it at a local building recycling place.
Adam
http://vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Duncan151 said:


> I am curious, how do you change out buckets? I do think the setup looks good!


Hi!
I attached a nylon gate you use for a 60lb/5 gallon jug to a fitting at the drain. When one bucket is full, close gate, switch buckets, then open gate.
Easy/peasy!

I haven't extracted any honey in about 10 years...we use it to feed back to colonies.
Luckily, I have a neighbor who will trade queens for honey, so it's all good!


Adam
http://vpqueenbees.com


----------

